# Icha Icha Engagements (A NaruHarem fanfic)



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 8, 2007)

I have already put this on fanfiction.net but Im gonna put it here too.


Chapter 1

*Spoiler*: __ 



Authors Note: This is a NaruHarem fic, and because it?s my NaruHarem it?s gonna be slightly AU but what fanfic isn?t? I will be open to suggestions for who will be in the harem but please no Tsunade or Kyuubi that just disturbing and wrong on so many levels. Also please note I'm making Haku a girl in this fic too cause I feel like it. As such Shizune, Anko, and Kurenai are gonna be a bit younger. Oh yeah I'm never satisfied with my writing so I will more than likely do a rewrite.


Important note: I'm setting this about 3 years after the time-skip but there shall be a lot of changes to the overall story. 


Just a legend here
?Speech?
?Thinking?
?Kyuubi?
?Inner self?

Disclaimer: I do not own Naruto.

The Rebirthing of Clan Uzumaki
By Jareth Dallis
Chapter 1


?What do you mean Tsunade-baa-chan?? Naruto asked as he rubbed the back of his head. He was now at the rank of Jounin, and he was now eighteen years of age, and as fate would have it he was the spitting image of the Yondaime Hokage, Arashi Uzumaki. ?Don?t call me that Naruto!? Tsunade angrily retorted and flicked Naruto in the forehead sending him back far enough that it made the point to stop calling her that.

?As I was saying?the Uzumaki clan is nearly extinct you are the last. You will need to find yourself a girl or a few to ensure that the line continues. Now I know what you?re going to say. There is an old law that states that if a clan is about to die out polygamy will be considered legal.? Tsunade spoke with a sly smirk on her face waiting for Naruto to over react as usual.

Naruto?s eyes were wide with shock, his right eye twitched as his jaw hung open. ?But?how?I?err?.? he stammered in a rare moment of Naruto being speechless. 

?Now I will be nice and set you up on a date with my apprentice Shizune. Or would you rather be on a date with Sakura? Hmm brat? I know I?ll arrange for you to have a date with both of them on different nights. Be gentleman to them or I will send you flying like I do that pervert you train under!? Tsunade cracked her knuckles to drive the point, and smiled in a grandmotherly way when she saw him nod. 

Fortunately for Naruto neither of said Apprentices were there. He sighed softly wondering how he got into this kind of mess, he never knew his clan was that important, seeing as the village treated him like filth. He scratched his cheek subconsciously he wasn?t sure how he was gonna survive this. No sane man would want to have that many women in their life. 

?You may leave now Naruto. For now your mission is to find some girls to help ensure the continuance of your Clan.? was all Tsunade said as she waved Naruto off. 

Once outside Tsunade?s office Naruto once again rubbed his head, he was still trying to wrap his head around what just happened. Just as he was about to come to a conclusion, the worst person for this situation came up patted him on the back, it was none other than Jiraiya. And he was smiling that lecherous smile of his.

?Hahahaha. Naruto my boy you get to live out every man?s fantasy! Take this opportunity and marry all the pretty girls you can! Of course be sure to take a test drive first!? He then gave his famous thumbs up smiling broadly.

?Only you would think that you Ero-sennin!? Naruto said with a somewhat childish attitude for a moment as he crossed his arms over his chest glaring at Jiraiya. Honestly how perverted could the old man be, in public none the less!

?Oh come on Naruto. Who?s gonna be first? Don?t tell me that Pink haired girl you?ve been crazy about for years! Or is it the Hyuuga Heiress? Ooh I know! It?s going to be that Yamanaka girl! I know you and her have been spending some time together!? Jiraiya continued to harass his student while getting lecherous thoughts in his head. Just as Jiraiya looked for Naruto he noticed that something was missing, Naruto. Jiraiya could only smirk while thinking numerous lecherous thoughts.


~*~


Naruto walked through Konoha muttering about a lecherous Ero-Sennin, he had enough to worry about as it is. Just as if by good favor there was something to distract him, and get him to focus on the present.

?Naruto-kun!! There you are!!? came a boisterous feminine voice as he was suddenly glomped. He looked back to see it was Ino, she was the only girl he knew of with the guts to glomp a ninja. ?Why were you taking so long to come visit me Naruto-kun?? She said acting like the spoiled princess she is, going into a fake pout.

?Baa-chan was telling me something about how I have to restore my clan. So she says I have to marry numerous women and make sure my clan is revived.? Naruto said oblivious to who he was talking to. Ino just smiled darkly and tightened her arms around his neck. ?Is that so?? was her response her eye twitching in anger, there was no way she would be fond of sharing Naruto. It took her long enough to get him to start dating her in the first place, but then again if she was somehow the favorite it would be okay too.

?Can?t?breath Ino-chan?? Naruto called out short on breath from how tight Ino had her arms around his neck. Ino realized she was pretty much strangling Naruto, she loosened her arms and smiled in embarrassment. ?So where are you taking me to dinner this time? And no Ichiraku?you eat enough of that stuff as it is!? Ino chimed whilst nagging him.

~*~

Much to the dismay of Naruto, and his wallet he ended up going to a fancy restaurant with Ino since for obvious reasons he couldn?t say no to her. It was fortunate for Naruto too that people stopped seeing the Kyuubi when they saw him, they now saw him as the son of the Yondaime Hokage, and as someone who would one day become Hokage. It made Naruto?s life easier, even if he and Ino kept their relationship secret, it just made it easier for them. Especially since Naruto didn?t want Sakura and Ino to start arguing like they were prone to. But for the moment Naruto felt like his ?mission? wasn?t too important. He had the company of a lovely lady. Even if she was as mouthy as he was, uh oh that?s right he was having dinner with her, and he was thinking about how his life had changed.

?Ne!? Naruto are you listening to me!?? Ino bellowed out as she hit Naruto over the head.

No problem at all. Naruto just gave her his genuine smile, and that seemed to keep her from yelling at him anymore. Of course it just means that his life was going to be getting more interesting from this point on.

?Of course I am! You were saying something about how you want me to get my own house?instead of living with Haku-chan, and Zabuza-san.? He in all truth had been guessing, after all Ino had been on his case about it for a while now. 

?That?s right!? was all she said, while shooting Naruto the very look all men fear.

?Her dad warned me about that look?? Naruto thought as he smiled nervously in fear, he ran his hand through his unruly spiky hair afraid Ino would hurt him.

?Now are you absolutely sure. You can?t just marry me??  She had a very scary look in her eyes.

?Yes, Baa-chan?s orders! Honest. But, even though I'm not keen on this?I will love you each equally?but you will receive a bit more love than the others.? He held his hands up afraid of being hit, mostly a natural reflex from his former team mate Sakura hitting him so often. Hopefully this would work to appease the ever bossy girlfriend, 

?Good! So when are you going to ask me to marry you!? Ino smiled pleased that she made her point that she should get special attention. Naruto on the other hand sighed in relief he just had to make sure Ino got to be his first wife, if he knew what was good for him.


~*~

The news didn?t take long to circulate amongst the Kunoichi who knew Naruto well, and needless to say it was enough to pique their interests. And they were trying to force their way into the Hokage?s office to see if it was in fact true. Many of them thought that Naruto was completely off the market, since they could see all the signs considering he was often spending time with Ino.

?ENOUGH!!? As if Tsunade, the Godaime Hokage shouting wasn?t enough she slammed her fist on her desk almost shoving it through the floor. This was more than enough to get the women to calm down. ?Yes it is true, Naruto is being required to rebuild his clan, but that doesn?t mean you swarm him like love starved fangirls. Naruto is like the wind, you can?t force him do anything. And you WILL NOT intimidate him via a certain Kazekage!? at this a certain Suna Kunoichi muttered.

Outside the office Jiraiya was eaves dropping and rubbing his hands together getting many ideas for his next novel. This was going to result in great novel more than likely. Oh yes very great!

End Chapter 1

Now who?s gonna be the next girl to try to gain Naruto?s affection?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 8, 2007)

Chapter 2 (Part 1)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Authors Note: Okay according to the votes Temari was the most requested followed by Tenten, and Hinata, all the other ladies were runners up. So this chapter will address three of the girls but Hinata will get her own chapter.

Now this leads to another issue, I was thinking of renaming this fic to Icha Icha Engagements.

Just a legend here
?Speech?
?Thinking?
?Kyuubi?
?Inner self?

Disclaimer: I do not own Naruto.

The Rebirthing of Clan Uzumaki
By Jareth Dallis
Chapter 2

A few hours had passed, and Naruto had escorted Ino home if its one thing he learned from his makeshift family over the years is to be a gentleman. Tsunade after drilled it into his head since she knew Jiraiya would be the worst influence. They stood in front of Ino?s home, Ino was practically glowing with happiness, it was a known fact she liked a guy she could control.

?Thank you for dinner Naruto-kun.? She smiled happily as she wrapped her arms around his neck. ?I should give you a reward!?

Just as Ino was about to kiss Naruto, just as their lips were about to touch the door of her house swung open, and Inoichi rushed out.

?Ah ha! I caught you two red handed! I knew you were dating!? Inoichi shouted in a very protective manner as he pointed at Ino and Naruto.

Ino?s face was simply red, with a mixture of anger, and embarrassment, she couldn?t believe her father and his over protectiveness. Naruto simple sighed softly when he saw Ino?s eye twitch just before a vein popped out of her forehead. ?Ooh!! Dad!! You are such a moment killer! And we know you know because we saw you following us!!?

Naruto could only pray for a miracle in this situation watching his girlfriend argue with her father. ?Excuse me??? he hoped he could get a word in edgewise this time it never worked when Ino argued with Sakura. 

And in unison Ino and Inoichi bellowed angrily, which cause Naruto shrink back a little. ?WHAT IS IT!?? Naruto only sighed and took a breath. He then decided on a distraction tactic, he the pointed to the roof of Ino?s house and shouted loudly ?ERO-SENNIN!!? and when the two looked to see, he grabbed Ino and lead her off before Inoichi knew what happened. ?Wait a sec?I don?t see Jiraiya-sama?? Inoichi turned only to notice Naruto and Ino were missing, his eye twitched as he only had a dead pan expression on his face.

?NA RU TO!!! YOU BETTER BRING MY DAUGHTER BACK THIS INSTANT!!? Inoichi shook his fist being ever the protective parent. Of course nearby a famous copy ninja looked up from his book for a moment smiling under his mask recognizing that as the sound of Naruto up to something.

?Naruto-kun why did you drag me off like that!?? before Ino could complain anymore she found herself being kissed by Naruto. She could only blush for the moment not really expecting that to happen. Fortunately for Naruto it shut her up for a moment he then slipped a ring onto one of her fingers and gave her his famous grin. ?Not exactly the way I wanted to do this but uh?will you marry me?? Naruto half expected her to say something over the top and act hyperactive. It surprised him to see her looking tear eyed as she wrapped her arms around him hugging him tightly.

?Of course I will. Why wouldn?t I? Someone needs to be at your side given what Hokage-sama wants of you.? Ino said with her special cocky smirk, her confidence is what Naruto loved about her, that and the fact she never hit him over the head for small stuff. ?Now let?s go inform my dad of the news before he gets any angrier.? Ino then pulled Naruto off to her house. Once back at the front of Ino?s house, Ino was smiling brightly.

?Guess what Dad?? Ino began, Five minutes later, it could be sworn that everyone in the village heard Inoichi yell in shock as he shouted one and one word only. 

?WHAT?!?

Naruto just stared blankly as he looked at his future father in law was petrified with shock. Ino muttered and rubbed her temples in disbelief of her father?s reaction. ?You would think he never expected me to get engaged!? Ino sighed and shot the look at Naruto causing him to petrify immediately. 

~*~

Temari paced around the room she was staying in, her fists clenched tight. She had to formulate the best way to gain Naruto?s affection with out involving Gaara who was in fact Naruto?s best friend. She didn?t have to involve Gaara, she just needed a good way to get Naruto alone. Now it was no secret she had given up on Shikamaru long ago when she learned he was both a coward, and a lazy ass. Coward because he was deathly afraid of Gaara, and everyone knew he just wanted to lie around staring at clouds.

?Naruto Uzumaki the last eligible bachelor of Konohagakure. I will find a way to get you to fall for me. Now I just need an idea?and idea??

She walked to the window and looked out and saw her salvation, Ichiraku Ramen. A sly smirk tugged at the corners of the Desert Rose?s mouth. That was the answer, she had seen how Naruto inhaled the stuff. They did say the easiest way to a man?s heart is through the stomach. 

?Naruto Uzumaki?your affection shall be mine?once I buy you lunch!?

(A/N: I know its short here but when you see her next in this chapter it shall be more involved.)
~*~

Elsewhere a certain weapons mistress was contemplating her best method for gaining the affection of Naruto. She had known him for a great while she knew he was an orphan just like her. She also knew she was more fortunate than him, she remembered when the orphanage threw him out like he was some kind of animal.

?All because of something you couldn?t control Naruto-kun??

She had found that she was growing fonder of Naruto over the years since he consoled her when Neji flat out rejected her. She also realized that she had fallen in love with Naruto, but before she could tell him the chance was gone. She wouldn?t interfere with Naruto?s happiness but now?now was her chance. But this would require a good idea of how to impress Naruto. 

?I must show Naruto how much I care for him!?

She had a fierce look of determination in her eyes as she uttered that sentence. And she began to formulate her plans for the next day in showing Naruto that she cares.

?The springtime of youth! Tenten! We will help you achieve this wish!?

Tenten turned slower her eye twitching as she saw her former sensei, and former team mate posing in her living room.

?HOW LONG HAVE YOU TWO BEEN HERE?!?

A vein was popping out of her forehead in embarrassment that members of her former team had overheard her. This was going to complicate things for her if they wanted to help her, since neither of them was in the least cunning. 

?I and my adorable student! Shall help you become the bride of Naruto!? Gai gave her a thumbs up, and his teeth sparkled as he went into his good guy pose. This was followed by Lee who copied the same actions. Tenten could only give them a deadpan expression, this was rather embarrassing to watch.

?Riiiiiiiiight?? was all she could say as her right eye twitched.

~*~

It was sometime after the village heard Inoichi?s scream that Naruto finally got home, he walked through the door and saw the stern look of Zabuza fall upon him. He gulped slowly he knew he was in for a lecture. Haku was no where to be seen, she was probably out at the moment. 

?Boy sit down! Its time you and I have a little talk.? Zabuza motioned for Naruto to sit at the table. 

Naruto sat down quietly and remembered back when he faced Zabuza and Haku, back when they were Kirigakure missing-nin.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 8, 2007)

Chapter 2 (Part 2)


*Spoiler*: __ 



(A/N: Okay, here?s where I esplain why Zabuza?s and Haku are alive.)

Flashback

Naruto?s growled angrily as he charged at Haku prepared to kill who he thought was a guy. As the mask fell off, Naruto slowed when he saw the face, Naruto couldn?t go through with it. He quickly clenched his fist to knock Haku out. In all honesty Naruto was still too kind for the world of the shinobi.

?I won?t kill you?you were deliberately missing??

He caught Haku as she fell forward unconscious, in that moment Naruto felt something that confirmed that Haku was in fact a girl. Of course across the bridge, the fight between the Copy Ninja and the Demon of the Mist raged on. Kakashi moved through a flurry of hand seals and ran forward unleashing Raikiri, Zabuza quickly swung his sword forward, this bought him a moment?s reprieve as Raikiri only destroyed the sword. A few shards of the blade flew into Zabuza?s body wounding him, this was enough to insure he wouldn?t be attacking anymore. Just then Naruto collapsed from using up too much chakra the next thing he knew he was waking up in a room looking around quietly. He sat up quickly and pointed in shock when he saw Zabuza and Haku.

?What are they doing here?! Aren?t they our enemies?? He was worried something bad was going to happen to him.

?Relax Naruto. They?re on our side, and they will be coming with us to Konohagakure.? Kakashi?s cool collected voice rang out as he leaned in the door way. He knew it would take a few minutes to register with Naruto. Naruto stared blankly for a moment, it slowly registered that the two were on their side and coming back with them to Konohagakure. It wasn?t until sometime on their trip back that someone asked why Haku was wearing a dress. 

?That?s because?? Zabuza began only to be interrupted by Haku, ?Because I'm a girl? Haku finished the sentence for her sensei. Of course this cause some jealousy to emanate from Sakura because of the fact Haku was much prettier, of course it didn?t help to hear it come from Naruto. ?Good to know Haku-chan! Because you?re prettier than Sakura is!? Naruto smiled his foxy grin when he said this, but soon had a fist hit him on the top of the head.

At the Hokage?s office after their trip had ended, they had explained everything including Zabuza, and Haku?s wish to join the leaf.

?I will allow this on one condition Zabuza Mamoichi.? Sarutobi spoke softly as he stroked his beard waiting for a response.

?And that would be?? Zabuza responded calmly, he expected it to be some suicidal mission.

?You must become Naruto?s legal guardian.?  Zabuza the infamous Demon of the Mist was shocked to hear this. Sarutobi then continued as he took a drag on his pipe, ?Naruto needs a more structured life, he?s lived alone all his life?now what I am about to tell you does not leave this room it is an S ranked Village Secret.?

Zabuza nodded to the condition, he may not have been the most caring man, but he did his part for Haku. He could only imagine if this kid had a bloodline limit that caused him to be shunned as well.

?Twelve years ago this village was attacked by the Kyuubi no Kitsune, and my successor the Yondaime Hokage, Arashi Uzumaki made the one sacrifice he could for the sake of our village. He sealed the Kyuubi inside his newborn son, he had hoped that Naruto would be regarded as a hero?but the villagers only saw a demon. As you can imagine he has had a hard life, the council overruled my wish to tell Naruto who his father is so Naruto has no idea who his father is.?
Zabuza took a moment to absorb all the information, and looked at Sarutobi calmly. ?I will be his guardian, I?m the Demon of the Mist, yet he is only called a demon because he has one sealed inside himself. I can see he will be a great ninja, but he needs to learn to control his emotions more.?

Sarutobi smiled, he was glad to hear this, it would help make Naruto the hero Arashi wanted him to be.

End Flashback

?For seven years I have been your legal guardian, but now you?re old enough to take care of yourself. But still you are still a moron at times. What I want to talk to you about is Haku.? Zabuza began, even after all these years he still wore the mask over his face. 

?What about her Zabuza-san??

Zabuza took a deep breath and sighed, he had grown to consider Haku like a daughter, and what he was about to say was really hard.

?I know about what the Hokage wishes of you, and I have seen how you and Haku have grown close over the years. And I had intimidated you into not starting a relationship with her. But if you break her heart I will destroy you!?

At this Naruto gulped, he had both respect and fear for Zabuza, and he would never intentionally hurt Haku. He just quickly nodded his head he didn?t want to make Zabuza angrier.

?I can tell Haku loves you very much Naruto...so?you better consider her as one of your other wives because she deserves happiness too.?

Naruto?s eye twitched, this was getting really weird ?when did I become Sasuke??  he calmly thought to himself as he scratched his cheek for a moment. ?Don?t worry Zabuza-san, I will be sure to consider Haku-chan.? At hearing this Zabuza nodded. 

?Okay, you can go to bed now. Remember you hurt Haku and I will break you!? Zabuza quickly looked at Naruto with killing intent to back up the threat. 


~*~


Naruto woke up the next morning, this of course was powering up form of Naruto. No matter how energetic he was, when he woke up he was a bit on the grumpy side. He brushed his teeth, and when he finished he found a letter attached to a kunai. ?It?s too early for death threats? he thought to himself as he read the note attached to it. He read the note quietly, he was hoping things would calm down soon.

Dear Naruto

Meet me at Ichiraku Ramen for lunch. If you don?t show up I will track you down and bring you there myself.

Love, the Desert Flower

?Even I can figure this out...it?s from Temari.? He rubbed his temples lightly, it was safe to say today would be another interesting day. After he finished brushing his teeth he walked back to the breakfast table and yawned for a moment. He then saw a bowl of ramen in front of him, piping hot hen then looked up and saw Haku smiling politely at him. Haku unlike Ino allowed him to eat ramen constantly, not that it would kill him to eat something else he just thought it would. 

?This should perk you up.?

Naruto just muttered a ?thanks? and began to eat quietly, he was pondering how he would survive this mission. He was certain that this enemy was beyond his means to defeat, hell hath no fury like love crazed kunoichi. ?Why, oh why did I, have to become the target of every love starved kunoichi!?? Naruto thought to himself as he ate, he also knew there was one girl in the village that wasn?t a ninja but was in love with him. Sadly he would have to see her while he was at lunch with Temari. His face paled when he realized Haku was staring at him dreamily. ?Oh that?s right, Baa-chan said I have to revive my clan?? he continued his train of thoughts as he ate his meal.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 8, 2007)

Chapter 2 (Part 3)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Meanwhile, inside Naruto?s mindscape?

?You know kit?it wont be all that bad. You revive your clan, and you get to live everyman?s dream!? the Kyuubi said from behind the bars of its prison as Naruto stood in front of it. Naruto probably chose 

?Have you been talking to the Ero-sennin you stupid furball?? Naruto replied not looking too pleased that Kyuubi was also finding enjoyment in this. 

?What's the worst that can happen your loud mouth fianc?, and the girl with the giant forehead start arguing. Its actually entertaining if you think about it.? Naruto could have sworn he saw the Kyuubi smirk, at least he thought the Kyuubi was smirking. It was really hard to tell if it was. ?I?m not too keen on being punched by an insanely strong Medic-nin!? 

?Not like it will kill you kit.? Naruto glared and grumbled as usual, why was it that most of the people he knew seem to find enjoyment in this. ?You?re enjoying this aren?t you?? Naruto raised his eyebrow at the Kyuubi?s enjoyment of his plight.

?Of course I am kit! You are suffering but you won?t be killed by it.? The Kyuubi once again looked as if it were smiling. Naruto just grumbled about the damn Kyuubi being a thorn in his side yet again.

Back in reality?

Only a matter of seconds had passed, he then gave her his trademark foxy grin after finishing the ramen. He smiled happily as he was now awake from his favorite meal of the day, now what do with his day until lunch. ?I could train but then again I would lose track of time and make Temari angry?? he needed to find something to keep himself occupied for most of the morning, maybe find a bigger house to live in.
?Haku-chan I?m going to go out for a while today?probably talk to baa-chan and see if she can help me find a place. I really should get a bigger house.? He calmly said as he walked to his room. 

Once Naruto was in his room, Haku looked disappointed at the thought of Naruto moving away from her. She never thought the day would come when he would go his own way, in fact Haku had grown attached to Naruto. She would have to make her move before her window of opportunity was gone. She didn?t even have a chance as an orange and green blur rushed past her and out the door.

?Naruto I will track you down later...I?m still an oinin. I will track you down and have my chance before it?s too late.?


~*~

Naruto stealthily entered Hokage tower, he needed to speak to Tsunade with out running into Sakura or Shizune. Just as he was about to make it into Tsunade?s office he felt some eyes on him, he slowly turned to see Shizune looking sternly at him. He forced a smile, afraid she would attack him like Sakura would. Shizune, age 25, the strengths and weaknesses of her being a possible bride in Naruto?s book were simple she was nauseatingly way too cute. 

?Naruto, we?re you going to just barge into Tsunade-sama?s office with out permission?? She crossed her arms over her chest as she walked over to Naruto slowly. 

?Eh heh?I just needed to ask Baa-chan if she knows of a bigger house I could move into.? He raised his hands up obviously afraid of Shizune, the cute ones were always the most deadly.

?Now Naruto-kun why are you so afraid of me? Is it because you?re now the most sought after ninja in Konohagakure, after you seem to have really grown into your body...? a sly smirk crossed her face as she approached Naruto.

And as if by some miracle of luck the doors to Tsunade?s office opened.

?Get in here brat!? Tsunade yelled as she pulled Naruto into her office closing the doors quickly. He sighed in relief he didn?t need to have a girl coming onto him this early in the morning.

?Thank you Tsunade-sama.? Naruto decided to avoid making Tsunade angry at him it never ended well when he did. She raised an eyebrow at his sudden politeness, this was very unlike Naruto.

?Who are you? And what have you done with Naruto?? She cracked her knuckles and prepared to flick his forehead. Politeness didn?t fit the Kyuubi?s Jinchuuriki, it was peculiar, and very unnatural. It was as unnatural as the time they slipped Shikamaru some caffeine pills and he was more hyper than Naruto.

?What do you want Naruto?? Tsunade was quick to figure out that Naruto probably came to get a favor. And she had a good idea what it was. It was going to be one of those days where everything makes as much sense as the strange world that Jiraiya lived in.

?Well you see Tsunade-baa-chan?I um need to see about getting a bigger house?since I have to marry so many women?and the space would be good, especially for my health, at least my mental health that is. Where I live is too small?and I doubt Ino likes me living with a girl prettier than her.? Naruto kept his guard up in case Tsunade flicked his forehead.

Tsunade smiled, and walked to her desk pulling out a folder, she set out on the table open. It detailed the Uzumaki compound, which no one lived in anymore.

?This is where you will be living, it belonged to your father the Yondaime, but the council didn?t want you as they so kindly put it ?tainting? it so they wouldn?t let you live there. Needless to say they are all gone?funny how old age catches up to them.? Tsunade smiled, she then threw a kunai into the wall causing Jiraiya to reveal himself. ?Make yourself useful you letch and take Naruto there.? it was rather shameful in her book that Jiraiya was watching the happenings in the village like some sick twisted man?wait that?s typical of Jiraiya except he?s usually outside a bathhouse.

?Yes Tsunade?sheesh?you sure know how to give a man a heart attack?? when Tsunade and Naruto just gave him the deadpan expression he sighed, ?right let?s go brat?.


~*~

?Okay here it is brat?? Jiraiya, simply smirked as Naruto?s jaw hung agape, the size was incredible. It made the Hyuuga compound look like his first apartment, he had no idea his family was that powerful, then again his father was called the Yellow Flash. 

?This should be big enough?I?ll have to show Ino?but I won?t move in until next week I think?? Naruto smiled as he rubbed the back of his head, it was going to be an adjustment. He then realized that he had to be at Ichiraku Ramen soon, he swallowed hard as he thought of what Temari might do if he was late.

?Crap! I gotta go! Temari will kill me!? Naruto pulled on his hair as he rushed off, towards Ichiraku leaving a smirking Jiraiya at the compound.

?This should be worth at least one whole chapter!? Jiraiya then disappeared in a blur heading in the same direction to watch Naruto on a date with Sunagakure?s most beautiful kunoichi.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 8, 2007)

Chapter 2 (Part 4)


*Spoiler*: __ 



(A/N: Rejoice here is what you?ve been waiting for. Naruto?s date with Temari?with a garnish of NaruAyame enjoy!)

Naruto panted as he reached the ramen stand with only five minutes to spare, he hoped he was on time because Temari wasn?t someone that made idle threats. He caught his breathe just in time as Temari walked along side of him and latched onto his arm, now it wasn?t a shock to anyone that Temari had it going on. But still Naruto had to blush, and frankly it wasn?t like he could turn her down, Temari was known to get what she wants. 

?Hello Naruto-kun. I see you got my message?good. Otherwise I would have had Gaara ?convince? you to go out with me.? it was somewhat disturbing to the spiky haired blonde at how sweetly Temari made it sound. ?Order whatever you want Naruto-kun, it?s my treat!?

?Are you sure Temari-chan? I mean I can eat a lot.? He then pointed to the stand which displayed a portrait of him that said ?#1 Customer? below it. Temari nodded softly and pulled Naruto to the stand and gave him a look that said ?sit?. He complied not wanting her to hit him over the head with her fan, he didn?t need a headache today, but he knew he might end up with one.

?Welcome Naruto-kun!? Ayame greeted them cheerfully, though she blushed slightly. This of course cause Temari to wonder why Naruto ate Ramen so often, was it because he enjoyed the company of this girl.

?Hello Ayame-chan, hello Teuchi-san.? Naruto chimed he had gone a whole day with out Ichiraku Ramen, he felt like he was going cold turkey. 

?What?ll you have Naruto? You?re usual two of everything?? Teuchi knew Naruto loved Ramen, but frankly he had no idea where he put it all. Teuchi then noticed his daughter was looking at Naruto like a love struck school girl he could only smile at this.

?No. I think I will eat light today.? Naruto smiled brightly then looked over at Temari, he then began to subconsciously go over what not to do when out on a date, especially when its Gaara?s sister. ?So. I?ll just have four bowls of miso pork ramen.? He just kept his usual grin.

?He calls that eating light? I wonder what he calls a large meal.? Temari raised her eyebrow delicately at Naruto?s odd idea of a light meal. ?I?ll just have one bowl of miso shrimp ramen.?

When the food was set before them, Naruto smiled, he had always loved ramen since he was a child. He smiled and picked up his chop sticks and smiled happily.

?Itadakimatsu!!? he called out loudly as he broke the chopsticks apart, and began to eat. Temari had followed suit she was amazed to see Naruto eating with manners, ?When he eats like a civilized person he?s even more attractive.? Temari thought to her self as a sly smile crossed her face.

?You know, Naruto, I never really thanked you for helping Gaara come to his senses.? Temari smiled sweetly as she looked at Naruto.

?I didn?t do that much?? Naruto just scratched his cheek quietly, he had become less cocky over the years, it didn?t hurt that Zabuza knocked him down a peg quite often. But he had to wonder was his life going to be a living hell later on from all these strong women who were interested in him.

?Naruto is with Temari too?? He hasn?t even been engaged to Ino for 24 hours yet. How troublesome?? Shikamaru said as he walked by with his son, Shikataro. ?Then again it?s what she always wanted?I was never energetic enough, and I was too afraid of her brother.? Shikamaru was off in his own thoughts again. ?Man what a drag?I would hate to see the children they have.? and like that he was on his way. That is before Temari hurt him for that comment about horrible children.

Once they were done, and Temari had paid for the meal realizing that he ate ?light? out of consideration for her. This must be the reason why all the girls were crazy about Naruto. She of course knew that Naruto still had a demon sealed inside of him, so he had a higher metabolism rate. Temari noticed Naruto was starting to slink away and quickly grabbed his arm in a vice like grip. 

?Not so fast Naruto Uzumaki! Our date isn?t over just yet!? she then drug Naruto off, needless to say Naruto had a look of dismay on his face. ?And don?t think of using that ?but Gaara will kill me? excuse!? with that she dragged him off. 

Off to the side, a certain novelist was writing what had transpired down, ?Good, good! My next Novel! Icha Icha Engagements shall be a best seller!? He smiled broadly and jumped off keeping a safe distance. Yes it was true?the Ero-Sennin had decided to go in a new direction. Romance Novels! He had heard women like that sort of thing.

Hours later Naruto found himself sitting with Temari on top of the Hokage monument, though at first he was reluctant he was enjoying this. He saw Temari wasn?t so horrible, just a tad bossy, then again most of the women he knew were bossy.

?You know Naruto-kun I?m not as vicious as Shikamaru made me out to be. It?s just mostly just living with a brother who was a bit crazy.? She smiled softly as she rested her head on his shoulder. ?And I don?t mean Kankuro.?

?I knew you meant Gaara?does he at least get some sleep? I think he needed a nap.? Naruto smiled softly before Temari jabbed him in the ribs. ?I?m kidding!?

?You?re a bad comedian, you better stick to being a ninja?? she said with a deadpan look on her face. ?Perfect, just have to wait ?til he?s in love with me? once again the beauty of Suna smirked. ?You will have to take me out again, Naruto-kun?by the way Gaara is coming to the village soon.? Temari smirked as all the blood left Naruto?s face, it was an expected reaction.

?It?s getting pretty late...? Temari began as she looked at Naruto, she looked him dead in the eyes, her green (sorry they look green) eyes locking with his lapis lazuli like eyes. She then leaned forward and kissed him softly on the lips. The knuckleheaded blonde didn?t fight back any either, his face turned the most interesting shade of red though.

??Hummina?Gaara is going to kill me!? He then got jabbed in the ribs again, and just chuckled.

?He isn?t going to kill you?now escort me home future Rokudaime Hokage.? she smirked as Naruto nodded. Naruto first stood to his feet and then helped her up smiling the way he normally does. ?Much better?I prefer that grin on your face fox boy.? and with that they walked off heading to where Temari was staying.


~*~

After dropping Temari off at the apartment she was staying in, he walked home he caught a glimpse of Rock Lee, and Gai-sensei acting like they always do. Like they were on an acid trip, or needed to down the dosage on their psychiatric medications, either way it was very unusual, yet normal behavior for them. Naruto walked through the door of his home, he had one hope that his day wasn?t going to get any crazier. Sadly, no dice! He walked in to see Hiashi, and Hinata Hyuuga in his living room, what kind of insanity is going on here.

?Naruto?I?ve been meaning to speak with you.? Hiashi?s cold, voice rang out, and like most Hyuuga he acted like he had the scroll of forbidden jutsu shoved up his rear. Naruto mumbled and sat down across from the Hyuuga?s this was just going to be fun.

?Yes, what is it?? Naruto said with an exhausted tone to his voice, he glanced at Hinata and noticed she was blushing as usual. She had become quite the catch over the years, and amazingly she was still single.

?I have a proposition that will benefit your clan, before the birth of you, or Hinata even. I and your father Arashi made an arrangement. And that was for his first born son, to wed my first born daughter. It should also serve to make the Uzumaki Clan stronger?so in two weeks you shall wed Hinata.? It was impossible to see if this was joke or if he was really serious.

?I-I g-g-get to m-m-m-marry Naru-Naruto-kun?? the Hyuuga heiress managed to stutter out before blushing bright red and fainting onto the floor. Hiashi?s eye twitched, this was quite embarrassing. 

?She still does that huh?? Naruto asked as he looked at an unconscious yet smiling happily Hinata.

?I?m afraid so?I hope she gets over it. We don?t need to have that happen at the ceremony.? Hiashi?s eye was still twitching in disbelief.


~****************************************************************~

Author?s Note: Whew! It was a long write this time, okay just so you guy?s know Naruto and Temari aren?t yet together, can?t just rush it. But, in the next chapter more Ino and oh yes if you haven?t guessed it. Hinata! I think I have a good idea of the Harem as well. So in no particular order?

Ino, Temari, Hinata, Haku, Sakura, Shizune, Tenten, Kurenai, Anko, Hana, Kin, Tayuya, and Yugito. I might throw in Hanabi if I feel like it, and I might have forgot a few, but all girls who died in the series are alive cause this is AU. So until the next chapter, enjoy!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 8, 2007)

I love it, when are you going to update?  This is really good.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 8, 2007)

Im working on chapter 4, I need to post chapter 3 here. Im having trouble with chapter 4 because I dont think I captured Anko's personality correctly. I know shes sort of a sadistic beeotch, and shes cocky, as well as a show off...but its kinda hard to write her.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 8, 2007)

These are awesome reps on this!


----------



## CrimsonRex (Feb 8, 2007)

*Boo! On the Haku being a girl thing!*


----------



## Terror Incarnate50 (Feb 8, 2007)

hmmm i like this story


----------



## Naruhina417 (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow this story is very interesting. I like the NaruHarem idea because I've only read like two stories using that or those pairing(s).


----------



## HudanTatshi (Feb 8, 2007)

narutayu ftw baby


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 8, 2007)

Chapter 3 (part 1)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Authors Note: I forgot to list Ayame! As for Tayuya there is something in plan for her. Trust me!

Now, for me to answer some of your questions. Yugito is the host of the Nibi no Neko. Tsunade won?t be in the harem, she looks young but she?s pushing 60!

Just a legend here
?Speech?
?Thinking?
?Kyuubi?
?Inner self?



?Should we wake her up? So she knows she didn?t just dream it??  Naruto asked as he helped pick Hinata up off the floor.

?We probably should.? Hiashi?s sighed and pulled out a bottle of smelling salts to bring his unusual daughter back to consciousness.

?Tou-san! I h-had a r-really w-w-wonderful d-dream that you s-said I was going to m-marry Na-Naruto-k-kun.? she fidgeted quietly as she said that, she then looked around and saw Naruto. ?I-It wasn?t a d-dr-dream!? and with that Hinata fainted again. In unison Hiashi, Haku, and Naruto all groaned.

?I simply hope she doesn?t do this at the wedding. It would be a bit trifling if that happened.? Hiashi commented as he once again used some smelling salts to bring his daughter back to consciousness.

Needless to say after Twenty-Five minutes, Hinata had gotten used to the shock. It was amazing that it was so shocking the Hinata had fainted at least nine times. It wasn?t really that shocking to the others but to Hinata it must have been a big shock. Almost everyone knew she was infatuated with the Hidden Genius of the Hidden Leaf Village. 

?As I was saying, in two weeks you Naruto Uzumaki, shall wed my eldest daughter Hinata, of the Hyuuga clan. Also be sure to wear something formal. Such as your clan robes. No jump suits!? Hiashi made it clear that he didn?t want this to be some mockery of the Hyuuga clan, he then noticed his daughter didn?t faint this time and sighed with relief.

?Why two weeks?? Naruto thought that was quite odd, then at the back of his head the image of Ino came to view. ?Inoichi bargained with you didn?t he??

Hiashi nodded softly, ?Never, challenge a doting father?so scary?? this was the only thought that stuck in his head. ?He made it clear Ino shall have her wedding first?he made it quite clear?him and his wife??

?Alright?I?ll be sure to remember in two weeks?you can count on me to remember that!? Naruto then gave his trademark pending foxy grin. Then dreadful thoughts filled his head, ?Formal Wear!? I don?t own anything formal! And as I remember guys usually have to dress formal for their wedding or their wife won?t let them live it down!!? after that though his eye twitched this wasn?t good.

?Okay then, we shall leave?we will see you in two weeks.? Hiashi stood and walked to the door, ?I will be waiting outside Hinata?. This couldn?t be, was Hiashi actually trying to be a good father, and make Hinata happy.

?I?w-w-will s-s-see you w-w-when we get m-m-m-married?a-and p-probably when you m-marry I-Ino?? The Hyuuga heiress managed to stutter out, as she fidgeted with her fingers looking off to the side.

?Okay, have a nice evening Hinata-chan!? He then hugged her tightly, he was starting to see the point the Ero-Sennin and the Furball made about every man?s dream. Then again he remembered that there would be arguing. He of course returned to attention hoping Hinata wouldn?t faint, she had done this before when he hugged her.

?Th-thank you, Naru-Naruto-kun! I l-look for-forward to o-our w-wedding?? the Hyuuga heiress once again stammered, she then slipped out of Naruto?s arms reluctantly of course and walked out the door. 

Naruto flopped onto the couch and sighed in an exhausted manner, ?no more affection for me today?? Naruto closed his eyes and got comfortable. He sensed a shadow pass overhead and opened an eye to see Haku leaning over him with a delicate smile on her face.

?You don?t get a say Naruto-kun?Zabuza-san is on a mission which means you will spend the evening with me.? Haku smiled kindly and helped Naruto up, ?This might be my only chance to spend some time with Naruto-kun?I need to show him that I am still fond of him.? she then lead Naruto to the dinner table. 

?Too tired?? Naruto managed to mutter, before he could mutter anymore some food was shoved into his mouth. Delicious food! That was all it took to get Naruto to wake up, this was the power of Haku?s cooking.

?Too tired for something I made just for you??? Haku then gave a smirk since she knew Naruto loved her cooking. She set a large bowl of ramen in front of Naruto this ramen was on par with Ichiraku ramen. ?That?s just the appetizer Naruto-kun.?

?How much food did you cook for me?? Naruto?s stomach then growled, or should it be said that it roared.  ?Eh heh?looks like I'm still hungry?? he scratched his cheek, feeling a tad embarrassed by this roaring of his stomach.

?I know you ate light to make it easier on Temari?so I cooked you dinner figuring you must be hungry.? She smiled as she reached into the oven and pulled out some egg rolls, and wontons, ?Thanks for the Recipe Tenten?too bad Temari doesn?t know the best way is to cook for Naruto.? Haku smiled as she thought quietly while checking the main course. She looked to see Naruto was happily eating the ramen, she then giggled when she saw there were naruto kamaboko fish cakes on one of his cheeks.

?What?? Naruto had paused his inhaling of noodles when he heard Haku giggling, he was oblivious that there were some fish cakes of his name sake on his face.

?There is a kamaboko on your cheek Naruto-kun? she managed to say between giggles. This in all honesty was what Haku admired about Naruto most, his child like purity. She walked over and took a napkin and wiped his face and simply stared into his eyes. This was picturesque moment, ?Naruto?you really have changed my life?I know about so many things because of you?? she then blushed deep crimson and backed up to return to her attention to the main course. She quickly set the wok on the table then set a plate with wontons and egg rolls on it between the two of them and a bowl with fried rice on the table.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 8, 2007)

Chapter 3 (Part 2)


*Spoiler*: __ 



An hour later (?Cause I don?t feel like going over the meal anymore.)

After having in fact devoured the large meal the two had relegated themselves to sitting on the couch peacefully, the two were looking around trying to find some way to start conversation. It was like they had a moment for something and it was long gone now, Naruto for one was oddly quiet. Naruto then leaned over and kissed Haku?s cheek he smiled when he saw her face turn as red as a tomato, his smile then turned into a chuckle.

?You think that?s funny do you?? Haku huffed as she jabbed Naruto with her elbow, the two had such trouble figuring out what to do since Zabuza was on a mission. It was a bit awkward with out Zabuza being a strict authoritarian, and not allowing the two to be alone, one would think that Zabuza took the mission to make it possible for the two to get closer. 

?Someone had to break the silence!? he grinned in his special way, he began to tickle Haku as he broke into laughter.

?Noo!! Stop that isn?t funny Naruto-kun!!!? Haku cried out between giggle fits as she was being tickled, she squirmed, and writhed trying to get away.

?Yes it is! And its ending the awkward silence between us!? was his reply as he continued to tickle Haku. He then suddenly stopped tickling her and looked at her, he took in her beautiful face and blushed softly. ?You?re beautiful Haku-chan?? he called softly as he looked deeply into her eyes. 

?Arigatou Naruto-kun?? She blushed softly, she gazed affectionately up at Naruto, and smiled happily. She then wrapped her arms around Naruto?s neck, she was blushing a bright crimson, she had never thought this situation would happen.

Naruto slowly leaned closer and kissed her softly, his right hand rested softly on her cheek. His eyes slowly drifted closed as he kissed her affectionately, his other hand ran through her long dark hair. Naruto slowly broke away from the kiss and simply blushed his thoughts were on what had just happened. He had kissed Haku, a girl he had been extremely fond of for seven years. Did Zabuza count on this to happen? No it couldn?t be that simple. Naruto stood to his feet and helped Haku to her feet, and as she got to her feet she fell forward right into Naruto?s chest.

Haku simply blushed deep red as she rested her head against Naruto?s chest. She had imagined a situation like this would happen someday but not like this. ?Naruto-kun?I have a confession to make?? Haku blushed deeply, she was about to make a bold leap forward. ?I?I'm in love with you.? her blush deepened after her admission.

?I love you too Haku-chan.? Naruto wrapped his arms around Haku slowly he simply just held her close. It was a known fact that Naruto had a big heart, he was more than capable of having love for all these women that seemed to love him. Naruto sat down on the couch with Haku, after a few minutes he had noticed Haku had fallen asleep. ?Sleep well my Snow Angel? he spoke softly so as not to wake her, and lightly placed a kiss on her forehead. He closed his eyes and rested his head lightly against hers as he too slipped into sleep.


The Next Morning, at 7 A.M.


There was a pounding at the door of the home, Naruto of course was a sound sleeper, so he didn?t hear anything. Haku on the other hand did and woke from her serene slumber and walked to the door, she opened it up just a crack she then opened the door when she saw it was Ino. ?Good morning Ino?I trust you are here to see Naruto??

?Mmhmm! Since my parents are planning the wedding we need to get Naruto some formal clothes, and get invitations sent out. So we need to get started today.? Ino smiled cheerfully, many people had often compared the two noisy blondes as being perfect for each other, just based on their similar personalities. Only difference Ino liked to eat healthier than her fianc? Naruto.

?Naruto is sleeping but I know how to wake him up.? Haku smiled sweetly as she went to the kitchen and heated up the broth for her ramen from the night before. She then returned with a bowl of ramen, and waited as Naruto slowly woke up.

?Figures he would wake up from the smell of that stuff.? Ino had an exasperated look on her face as she watched Naruto wake up and begin eating the bowl of Ramen. Once he was done, Ino took the bowl, handed it over to Haku, and dragged Naruto out of the apartment by the collar of his jump suit. Naruto quickly used Kage Bunshin no Jutsu to create one clone which ran over and kissed Haku on the cheek and hugged her tightly, once Haku smiled happily it disappeared into a poof of smoke. He was more than thankful that he learned that technique since it was going to come in handy from the point on.

Five minutes later at the Yamanaka?s


?Okay, Naruto you wait here with my dad while we pick out flowers for floral arrangements.? Ino then disappeared into the back with her mother leaving Naruto and Inoichi alone. The two men just blinked since it seemed pretty pointless.

?Then why did you make us come here?!? both men shouted out in unison since it was rather weird.

?Hey Naruto?I know you?re good with Kage Bunshin no Jutsu?? Inoichi began as he looked at his future son in law. 

?And?? Naruto replied as he looked at Inoichi was caution, since he knew they would end up getting in trouble if Ino or her mother found out what they were up to.

?Could you create a few clones and get us some food and coffee? It?s Seven in the morning?we need breakfast!? Inoichi wasn?t joking either as he and Naruto both yawned loudly. Naruto could only grin before creating three clones which then stealthily ran out the door. Within fifteen minutes the clones return with some cappuccinos and some pastries. ?You?re going to have your hands full with Ino?she?s just like a princess Naruto?but I gather you know that already.? 

?I am?she doesn?t let me take her to Ichiraku ever. She says that Ayame-chan is too pretty for her to trust to be around me?? Naruto simply sweat dropped when he finished that sentence.

?It begins!? Inoichi quipped knowing all the signs from years of marriage. He knew all the signs and could give this boy some pointers. ?You do know whenever a woman says that to reassure her that she?s beautiful right? Yet given your upcoming situation you will have to find ways to reassure each one that they are beautiful in individual ways??

Naruto nodded his head in agreement, you could say that Ino was what they call ?The Hot Chick? beautiful, while Ayame was ?The Girl Next Door? beautiful. ?I do know that, but I swear if one more person tells me I'm living every man?s dream I?m going to hurt them.?

?Let me guess Jiraiya-sama told you that?? Inoichi?s eyes rolled at the thought, then he figured it was typical thinking of the perverted Sannin. It was the typical thinking of the man who writes Icha Icha Paradise, of course Inoichi?s wife doesn?t know that he reads that book.

?So how long do you think its going to take them to pick out flowers and choose arrangements?? Naruto asked nonchalantly as he looked around making sure he had an idea of flowers and bouquets to use if he made a wife angry. ?They actually have a I?m sorry I confused your birthday with a different wife?s bouquet? Naruto smirked some knowing he might need that a few times.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 8, 2007)

Chapter 3 (Part 3)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Three hours later?

?Okay sorry it took so long?we get all the flowers picked out and just the right arrangements planned. Now we go find a place to have a wedding, get Naruto something formal because I am not going to marry you while you wear an orange jump suit! And then find caterers for the reception. No Ichiraku Naruto!? Ino and her mother then dragged Naruto, and Inoichi out of shop making sure the door was locked as they left to find a place for the wedding to be held. 

3 in the afternoon

?Tsunade-sama we?re here because you knew Naruto?s father and may know a thing or two about the Uzumaki Clan?and we can?t find Jiraiya-sama.? Ino started as she kept a tight hold on Naruto?s arm. It had been a trying day, they finally found a place to have the wedding. They were now on the task of finding Naruto something formal to wear. 

?Well Arashi?s clan robes might not fit Naruto?so you will probably need to find someone to replicate them. Now lets see?? Tsunade pulled out a kunai and threw it at the wall causing Jiraiya to reveal himself.

?HOW DO YOU KEEP FINDING ME YOU OLD HAG!!? Jiraiya shook his fist in anger, mostly since the kunai hit the wall uncomfortable close to his groin. 

?Letch go and make yourself useful and make Naruto some formal clothes with his clan seal on the back. Call me an old hag again and I will aim higher next time!? Tsunade prepared another Kunai as she watched Jiraiya cautiously.

?Fine, fine?sheesh?come on brat!? Jiraiya shouted as he dragged Naruto out of the office. This left Ino, alone with Tsunade, Shizune, and Sakura. 

?Ino pig?you know I will make sure Naruto-kun marries me too.? Sakura didn?t miss a beat at trying to stir up trouble with her rival. ?I didn?t know my fianc? liked girls with giant foreheads!? Ino retorted as she stood to her feet and the two eternal rivals glared at each other. Their animosity for one another seemed to materialize as if while they were glaring it seemed as if lightning struck.

?I saw him first Piggy!!? Sakura responded as she cracked her knuckles, the two were about to throw down right there and right now.  ?While you are fighting I?m going to go see Naruto-kun.? Shizune calmly and cheerfully said as she walked past the two. She had a sly smirk across her face as she was headed for the door.

?OH NO YOU DON?T!!? The two grabbed hold of Shizune?s shoulders and dragged her back. Tsunade?s eye twitched as the three girls began to bicker right in front of her, she growled angrily and slammed her fist down on her desk much harder than before this sent the desk flying down to the floor below. The desk landed on top of Gai?s head and split in half.

?AMAZING! GAI-SENSEI! Your head is so well trained that nothing can harm you if it hits you on the head!! I must also train to have as hard of a head as you!? Rock Lee was quick to say as he looked at Gai with admiration.

?This is my Kekkei Genkai! Lee! Head of Iron!? Gai then went into his good guy pose, his teeth sparkling as he posed.

??Is that so Gai? I thought it was just that your skull is really thick. Besides you don?t have a Kekkei Genkai,? Kakashi quipped as he looked up from his book, this caused Gai?s eye to twitch. ?Why must you be so hip Kakashi!?? Gai thought as he became quite frazzled from Kakashi?s sarcasm.

The four women upstairs could only twitch in shock that Gai?s head was so thick that nothing could hurt him if it hit him on the head. It was just so odd, and unusual?after the shock was over, the three women were about to start arguing. ?DON?T START AGAIN!!? Tsunade warned them as she cracked her knuckles, there were veins appearing in her forehead. ?Stop fighting over Naruto?honestly don?t you girls think Naruto is well capable of loving all of you? He is after all someone that wants to be Hokage, and the Hokage must show care for the entire village as if they were his or her family.?

The three women nodded never having seen the angry side of Tsunade, she regarded Naruto as a son, maybe even a grandson that is if she wanted to admit she was in fact old. And she wasn?t about to admit that, she felt like she was in her thirties, and thanks to a Genjutsu she looked it. ?Now sit down and we can get to the subject at hand?planning the wedding!?

Elsewhere

Naruto stood in the local tailor shop, Jiraiya had managed to put Naruto into a replica of his own clothing. Naruto simply had a few blood veins popping out of his forehead, he was definitely not amused by this. ?ARE YOU OUT OF YOUR MIND ERO-SENNIN!! INO WILL KILL ME!!? Naruto shouted loudly right into Jiraiya?s ear, his eye twitching. Jiraiya stood and glared at Naruto, ?I?m doing you a favor! You should have clothes like this! It causes people to misjudge you!? Jiraiya quickly replied, as he continued to glare at his student. ?I?m getting married I'm not performing Kabuki!!?

?Fine, fine?sheesh! Still take this as a present! You are after all my best student! Well living! And one day you too shall have a student! Hopefully just as annoying as you were! Ya know I think I aged fifty years because of you!? Jiraiya complained with his arms crossed over his chest. 


An hour later?


?This is much better. Its comfortable, wont make Ino shout at me, and on top of that it?s orange, and black.? Naruto was pleased with the new clan robe or in the case of what he would be using it for formal wear. 

?There it is the spitting image of Arashi. Except for the whisker marks! But what do you expect! My number one student is getting married! I'm just so proud of you! And you?re marrying one heck of a beauty!? Jiraiya was quick to give a dual thumb?s up in approval. Naruto could only grin he didn?t care about correcting the Ero-Sennin. ?You know I have to throw you a Bachelor party now boy!? Jiraiya shouted quite loudly not caring who heard getting lecherous thoughts in his head. 

?No strippers!? Naruto didn?t have the same lecherous thoughts that his sensei had, this of course caused Jiraiya to pout. ?Not even one stripper?? Jiraiya tried to bargain with his moral student, he of course knew he was going to lose this argument. ?Not even one! I don?t think I really need to worry about seeing naked women.? Naruto quipped, he knew quite well at his current rate he was going to be seeing more nudity than most married men in the coming weeks.


At the Hokage Tower

(A/N: Let?s just assume some of the Jounin have clearance to marry people.)

?Tsunade-sama we just need to find someone to perform the ceremony?? Ino began as she tapped her chin in thought of who they could have perform the ceremony. ?Would you do it Hokage-sama??

?Err?no that might not be such a good idea. I'm kind of unreliable in this considering I was once married to that letch Jiraiya it might be bad luck for you two.? Tsunade was by no chance joking about Jiraiya, it would explain why she hated him so much. Just then Kakashi had appeared in the room under a poof of smoke, ?Yo.? his typical entrance was to be expected.

?No?you can?t be the person who gives the ceremony. You?re always late.? Sakura quipped quickly, she may not have been exactly the best friend of Ino, especially when a guy was involved. Kakashi walked out of the office in defeat, next to walk in was Gai, ?NEXT!? was quickly yelled and Gai walked right out while sulking. ?We may have to have Jiraiya be the head of ceremonies?? Shizune calmly commented, at hearing this Tsunade of course paled thinking about the ceremony that letch would give. ?I?ll do it!? Tsunade quickly called out, she would do anything to make sure this wedding wouldn?t be a complete mockery.


Later at Naruto?s apartment?

Naruto staggered into the apartment where he currently lived and fell onto the floor carrying some bags. ?Home?sweet?home? He climbed back to his feet and went right to his room with the bags of new clothes. As soon as he walked into his room he dropped the bags in shock?his day just got a whole lot more hectic. His eye simply twitched, not once, but thrice! Standing in his room was the one person he hadn?t expected to run into this day.

?Hey fucktard I was getting tired of waiting for you to get here!? the person called out full of anger

Tayuya?the most foul mouthed ninja Naruto knew. She may be part of the leaf now but still she has no sense of watching here mouth. Not to mention no tact, ?Why me? Why today? Why couldn?t she wait ?til later to track me down?? was the only thought that cross the number one surprising ninja?s mind. ?You know asshole I?m really pissed off you haven?t asked me out on a date yet! And don?t give me that you?re getting married bull shit! You can still date other girls!? she quickly started to chew the blonde out, and blonde sighed since he just wanted to get some sleep.

?Fine?lets go for drinks two nights from tomorrow.? Naruto wasn?t sure about dinner since Tayuya?s mouth would get them kicked out of the restaurants. Bars didn?t seem to mind as much, and Naruto was technically not under legal age to drink since in Konoha it started at age sixteen, the unofficial law was as soon as you could sit at the bar.

?Okay see you there shithead!? She then pushed passed him after punching him in the arm, not in a playful manner, but in a Tayuya manner, meaning hard. She likes to hurt the ones she loves they say. Once he was sure she was out of the apartment he flopped onto his bed and groaned. 

?My life is going to be hell?hopefully the sweet wives will counter balance the bossy ones?? And with that he sighed in discontent and snuggled into his bed.

Xxxxxx xxxxxxxx xxxxxxX


Authors Note: Probably not my best chapter, but it introduces a course of actions that shall take place. Possibly next chapter some of the older ladies take an interest in Naruto but as you can see Naruto is gonna be busy with dates, weddings, and more insanity. See you next time on Icha Icha Engagements!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 8, 2007)

Chaotic_Deserter said:


> narutayu ftw baby



Chapter 3 features hints of NaruTayu. ENJOY! And Im planning some special way for Naruto and Tayuya to end up together...I'm thinking shotgun wedding.


----------



## aznlilboisog (Feb 8, 2007)

lol shotgun wedding sorry bud they were banned a long time ago xD instead of shotgun wedding how bout some crazy jutsu? ex: Somoene having a chidori at naruto's throat the whole entire time  eh itd be intresting


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep...now if I could get chapter 4 wrote...I have that artists perspective where I just look at my own work and see crap.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 8, 2007)

Cool fan fic, JarethDallis. Only 1 problem though, HAKU IS A BOY NOT A GIRL!!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 8, 2007)

That's your belief, not his/hers.  Which are you, anyway?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 8, 2007)

Uhhh, Gaara of the Desert, Haku being a boy isn't my belief, it's true


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm a guy, and I said in my author's notes that this is an AU fic so I can get away with differences. Hell it's why Shizune is 25.


----------



## aznlilboisog (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah! just cuz haku is a guy in the anime doesnt mean in fanfics he cant be a she shoot i thoguht he was a chick until episode 110 then i realized (yeah im slow leammie alone)


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 8, 2007)

And it makes for humor considering Naruto lives with Haku and Zabuza in this fanfic. Also Naruto x Female Haku is quite popular!


----------



## aznlilboisog (Feb 8, 2007)

thats kinda scary for all u know zabuza might want to do some midnight training "appears outta nowhere slices narutos head off" rawr


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 8, 2007)

Or a kubikiri houcho wedding!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 8, 2007)

Would you guys like to see the next chapter at least what I have done? I have my doubts about it which is why I havent finished it yet. So I would like your opinion before I finish it.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 9, 2007)

Rawr goood ff


----------



## aznlilboisog (Feb 9, 2007)

sure o.o? id love to be a beta tester if thats what ur asking o.o


----------



## Katonshadow (Feb 9, 2007)

ooh, awesome ficcie, you get a ccookie fo r it ^^ *gives cookie* update soon.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 9, 2007)

hm...I allways figured that Haku was a shim (he/she)


----------



## aznlilboisog (Feb 9, 2007)

in the manga he is a guy but in this ff he is a chick some guys do look like chicks i might add in rl just not as reasonable as haku o.o i know a chick that looks like a wierd lookin guy and she has a boyfriend its creeeeeeeeepyyy


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 9, 2007)

Chapter 4 (part 1)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Authors Note: I'm pleased to say there shall be some Anko goodness this chapter! And uh oh some more dates for the number one hyperactive knucklehead! Now I may or may not put Yugito in this chapter?

Anko is going to 22, Kurenai 24 as well, Hana shall be 21, and the rest of the ladies shall be at appropriate ages, except maybe Hanabi if I decide to give Naruto an overdose of Hyuuga goodness! As for how long it takes me to write a chapter, it depends on if I get in a good groove, which I did with the last chapter, this one is going fairly smoothly. 

Now if you don?t like Kurenai being in the Harem too bad, she never was with Asuma in this universe otherwise she would be involved with Kakashi.

Just a legend here
?Speech?
?Thinking?
?Kyuubi?
?Inner self?

Xxxxxx xxx xxxxxX


Naruto had finally gotten himself a good night of rest, as would be indicated by the fact it was now ten in the morning, and he was hanging off the side of his bed. He then fell over the edge and hit the floor with a thud, muttering one word, ?Ouch?? he then crawled back up into his bed and stared at the ceiling for a moment. He then drifted his attention over to a wall, he then saw a large banner.

Naruto,

Meet me at Ichiraku Ramen.

-Anko Mitarashi

Naruto sighed, another date already at least he was well rested, he staggered to his feet and got dressed, and staggered to the bathroom to brush his teeth. Upon walking into the bathroom his face turned bright red, for what he had seen when he was walking in was a nude Haku who was drying off after bathing. ?Oh crap! I'm sorry!!? he quickly turned and ran right into the wall behind him knocking himself out. ?Naruto-kun!? Haku pulled a robe on and knelt down beside Naruto.

Naruto shortly came to and rubbed his head, and winced some. ?Itai? ? he looked over and saw Haku looking at him rather concerned. He sat up and rubbed his head wincing some more. ?I need to learn to knock?? he looked away feeling a bit embarrassed. His face turned bright red at remembering what Haku looked like while she was nude.

?It?s not like you weren?t bound to see me like that Naruto.? Haku spoke softly as she put her arms around Naruto. She smiled softly as she kissed his cheek before heading to her room. Naruto just sat their blushing still, until slight fear washed over him, Anko, now that was a scary woman. 

Naruto sighed and went to the bathroom to brush his teeth, then he rushed out the door making sure to get to Ichiraku Ramen on time. He skidded to a stop as he reached Ichiraku Ramen. He looked left, he looked right, he even looked up, and below. Then out of no where someone snuck up and wrapped their arms around him, ?Naruto-kun your late! You are lucky I'm forgiving today. So if you buy me some dango I will forgive you for being late for our date.? and with that Anko began to drag Naruto off by the collar of his shirt. Ayame watched this from the ramen stand and giggled.

Moments later the two were outside of a place that sold the sweet dumplings that Anko loved oh so very much. It was often compared to Naruto?s obsession with ramen. Naruto simply blinked when he saw all the skewers she had thrown into a tree, of course it was rather embarrassing since she made a picture of them kissing. ?Why did you do that with the skewers?? Naruto?s eye twitched some since it was such an odd thing for Anko to do. Not once had Anko been the sweet romantic type, in truth she was more of a creepy examiner. 

?Awww is Naru-kun embarrassed? How about I give you a kiss to get your mind off of it?? Anko smirked in a sadistic manner as she pulled Naruto close. This helped Naruto realize that this was in fact the same Anko. Naruto quickly was able to use kawarimi no jutsu to replace himself with a Naruto Plushie. He had seen his fair share of odd things but this side of Anko was just scary. Anko blinked as she kissed the plushie and looked up to see Naruto trying to make an escape. ?Oh no you don?t!? she called out as she bound Naruto in many snakes, she walked over looked at Naruto with an unamused look on her face. ?Now Naru-kun if you keep running away I?m going to have to take more drastic measures.? the tone she used would make even Orochimaru?s skin crawl if he were still alive that is.

?Fine you win?? Naruto didn?t like the tone that Anko used since it was beyond creepy, creepy meant you had an idea of what they would do. Beyond meant you had no idea whatsoever. ?Good! Now c?mon fox boy! Lets get some lunch!? Anko was quick to glare at Naruto before he could mention that she just ate several dango. He only paled and let her drag him to the BBQ restaurant, apparently there had been a rumor that Naruto and Ayame were fond of each other, and Anko needed reassurance that Naruto?s attention would be on her.

Elsewhere?

?MOVE IT!! Shikamaru hurry up!!!? Ino yelled out as she stood in the center of the location for the wedding. She had managed to get mostly everyone she could to help set up the wedding. ?Oh man?what a drag?how did she manage to talk me into this?? Shikamaru with out missing a beat began to complain, he had been stuck with the task of bringing in the flowers. 

?Ino!! This isn?t what Akamaru is meant for!! He isn?t some chair delivery dog!!? Kiba chimed in as he walked beside his giant dog who was carrying numerous chairs on his back. Just then Ino turned her eyes seemed to have changed to something demonic as they were aglow with a red darkness. Ino was going Bridezilla on all of them. ?THIS IS GOING TO BE MY SPECIAL DAY! THE DAY I BECOME MRS. NARUTO UZUMAKI!!! NOW YOU STOP COMPLAINING OR WE WILL HAVE A PROBLEM!!! DO WE HAVE AN UNDERSTANDING!?? after she finished Kiba, and Shikamaru just paled and shrunk away in fear. ?Got it boss lady?? the two managed to squeak out before returning to their assigned tasks. Hinata giggled watching this scene, it was funny to see Ino act so crazy about her wedding. 

?Ino we simply must get you fitted for your wedding gown!? suddenly came a surprising voice to everyone. It was Sai?oddly enough no one ever expected him to be so, well gay. Naruto did, but that was only because Sai had made comments about Naruto?s penis way too much for normal comfort levels. ?OOH HINATA-CHAN!! We should totally get started on adjustments of your mothers wedding gown while we?re at it!? and when Ino, Hinata, and Sai, the best dress maker in Konoha had left the ?decoration crew? sighed, just before shuddering at the creepiness of Sai. ?Remember, if Ino isn?t happy?no one is happy?so lets finish this setting up?oh man what a drag?I don?t get how she convinced my wife that I should help?? Shikamaru quickly complained as he left to bring some more flowers in. 


Back on Naruto?s date?

Naruto was growing more comfortable with this new calmer Anko, it was still strange, it was like Chouji eating a salad strange. And Naruto had seen Chouji eat a salad before. ?You?ve sure grown up Naru-kun, you?re not that same mouthy brat I met at the Chuunin exams?which is good because you would be unattractive then. But still loosen up! This is a date! Not a wake!? she then patted him on the shoulder to reassure him that its okay to be himself, cause she wouldn?t bite?at least not that much. Anko was a special kind of lady, or as Jiraiya put it, ?She's a special kind of girl, the kind you don?t bring home to mama, she?s a super freak, super freak, super freaky!? of course Naruto had that song stuck in his head for a weak after. 

?Okay Anko-chan?? Naruto was slightly nervous, of course one would have to be considering how unusual Anko was. Of course they weren?t so different because Naruto wasn?t exactly normal. ?Good?now eat up! You must be hungry!? Anko said with a cheerful look on her face, Naruto began to eat, he was after all quite hungry after having not eaten yet that day. After they had eaten and paid for their meal the two were talking down the streets, Naruto was of course telling stories that portrayed him in a heroic light. These stories of course earned the fox boy a smile from the Examiner. ?Oh stop Naru-kun you?re telling me Jiraiya-sama screamed like a little girl when girls found out he was peeping on them??  Anko couldn?t suppress her giggles when she thought about Jiraiya screaming in such a manner.

?It?s true!? Naruto grinned in that special way which must be genetic because his father smiled in the same exact way. Naruto put his arm around Anko?s shoulder feeling more comfortable around her now that he realized she wasn?t going to kidnap him and torture him. Anko blushed bright red when she felt him put an arm around her. She was one of the many who had seen him change from a loud mouthed idiot, into being one of the best ninja in the village, and like many of the women, she was smitten with him. It had been noticed by many that Anko had become a completely different woman since Orochimaru had died. Still she was the same scary lady who used snake jutsu, thrown skewers from her dango into trees to make a picture, and over all someone who was extremely hostile when provoked.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 9, 2007)

Chapter 4 (Part 2)


*Spoiler*: __ 



At Ichiraku?(A/N: Yes time for more Gai insanity!)

?Hello Teuchi! May I say you look most youthful today! And your daughter has the flames of youth burning in her as well! Though it looks like her face is a strange shade of red.? Gai stated boldly as he struck the good guy pose yet again. 

?That?s because my daughter is lovesick.? Teuchi replied as worked on making sure the broth for ramen was just right. ?Is that so? Who is she smitten with?? Gai?s teeth suddenly gleamed with light shining brightly. 

?Who else? Our number one customer, Naruto!? Teuchi laughed softly, which became louder when he saw Ayame blush bright red from embarrassment. ?TOU-SAN!!!? Ayame screamed out feeling even more embarrassed since she hadn?t even told Naruto yet, and her father had figured it out. Teuchi and Gai laughed loudly, since it was as they felt it adorable to behold. Ayame of course was simply embarrassed, she wanted to tell Naruto but it was hard to tell him.

And back with Naruto and Anko.

?I have to go Naruto?I haven?t thanked you properly for ridding us of Orochimaru?? she then pushed Naruto against a wall and kissed him deeply. Naruto simply closed his eyes, while blushing faintly. It was a bit shocking at first, but Naruto found he liked it Naruto had pulled her close returning the kiss. After a few minutes Anko broke the kiss and blushed, ?We?ll have to go on another date Naru-kun, and thank you for getting rid of Orochimaru for me, and for the village?? she then backed away from him still blushing, before leaping off to go where she needed to be. ??I sure seem to attract the unusual ones eh heh?but Anko is really pretty if you think about it?? Naruto thought quietly with a faint blush on his face.

Naruto just blushed before walking to Ichiraku Ramen, he was still a bit hungry he just needed one bowl to make him full. He sat down at his usual seat, having passed Gai-sensei as he reached the stand. ?I?ll have the Hokage in Training Special Ramen?Naruto size.? this ramen meal was a combination of all meats in a miso broth, and the Naruto size portion was a size they had just for Naruto. 

?Coming right up?and because this is your billionth bowl of ramen?you get a special prize.? Teuchi smiled at Naruto as he began to prepare Naruto?s ramen for him. Naruto smiled at the mention of special prize, he liked prizes cause they were always good. ?Cool what do I win?? Naruto grinned as he shifted his attention to Ayame who he saw was blushing again. ?You get to marry Ayame!? Teuchi proudly proclaimed, at which Naruto and Ayame had shocked, yet blushing faces. Naruto then fell backwards off the stool which he had been sitting on. ?Naruto-kun!? was all Ayame could say as she ran around to help Naruto up. As luck would have it Teuchi pulled out a camera and took a picture of this smiling happily. 

After Naruto and Ayame had collected their composure they looked at Teuchi like he had gone mad. ?At the rate you two were going there was no way you two would get together! And I am quite serious!? Teuchi calmly stated before setting out two bowls of ramen at the stand. ?Now consider this your first date.? he said before laughing heartily enjoying this change. Naruto and Ayame sat at the stand not quite understanding but they both figured they should just go with it. 

?Tou-san you?re not just doing this for publicity just because Naruto-kun is going to be the next Hokage are you?? Ayame was quick to ask before starting to eat her ramen. Naruto was already eating his ramen, it was delicious beyond compare in his mind, though it would be a far cry from the truth if he said he only ate here because of the food. Anyone could tell he came to see Ayame, just Naruto and Ayame were a bit slow to tell each other how they felt, heck it?s the reason why Ino tried to keep Naruto away. Of course Ino thought every girl was prettier than she was.

?No of course not?I?m doing this because you two are cute together?and don?t you dare think I haven?t noticed!? he chuckled in a fatherly manner as he watched Ayame and Naruto on their date. It was probably the happiest he had seen Ayame, if you didn?t count her reaction when Naruto came back three years ago.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 9, 2007)

Chapter 4 (Part 3)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Meanwhile at the Hokage Tower


?I see so the Raikage sent you here as per the arrangement for peace?you will meet Naruto tomorrow and the wedding ceremony shall take place in about three weeks.? Tsunade was calm and relaxed, the things she had to do just to maintain peace between Kumo and Konoha. She couldn?t believe who the Raikage had sent for the political marriage?she had heard Jiraiya?s reports on this one. Yugito Nii another container of a demon, Tsunade knew that Yugito was just like Naruto.

?Why is that Hokage-sama? Shouldn?t the political marriage take precedence?? Yugito was quick to ask, feeling she was being delayed by some plot. 

?True?but Naruto has two weddings already?one to Ino Yamanaka, another to the Hyuuga Heiress, so had we known you would be arriving today we would of arranged for such?? Tsunade was being as honest as she could. She knew that the Raikage had sent this girl here to assassinate Naruto. Send a demon to kill a demon?but neither were demons, just containers.

?Fine?where will I be staying then?? The female container asked with the most calmness she could muster. 

?This ANBU squad will take you to your temporary housing?? Tsunade motioned as ten ANBU ninja entered the room and quickly left with the Cloud Ninja. Tsunade knew that Naruto would be able to handle Yugito, Naruto would probably reason with her and get her to see the light, like he had in the past, the kid wasn?t likely to die until he becomes Hokage, and even after that it wasn?t likely he would die then. 


Annnnnnd back with Naruto!

Naruto had finished his meal of ramen, and was now telling her another of his stories that couldn?t have possibly happened, except maybe in a parallel world where nothing makes much sense. Of course it was all quite true, because the story was about Jiraiya being beaten to a pulp by some girls at a hot spring. ?And that?s when Ero-Sennin screams like a little girl.? after Naruto said this Ayame giggled. Of course Jiraiya was standing behind them and there were tears running down his face. 

?Naruto I thought we had an agreement?you weren?t supposed to tell anyone about that. I thought we were friends huh?? Jiraiya was a bit irritated that his student was telling that story to almost every girlfriend he had now. ?No Ero-Sennin?the agreement was I wouldn?t tell anyone that you still lov-? Naruto was cut off by Jiraiya clamping a hand down over Naruto?s mouth. Jiraiya was nervously laughing, because he didn?t want that to slip out ever. ?Now, now?I don?t think anyone needs to be hearing that, mostly because it?s private!? Jiraiya?s eye twitched heavily this wasn?t something he wanted anyone to know especially the person he was reportedly accused of being in love with still.

?Naruto?you really shouldn?t intentionally embarrass Jiraiya.? Ayame managed to say before giggling again. Jiraiya side and stopped covering Naruto?s mouth, he wouldn?t be able to live that one down ever. ?So say I accidentally let it out then its okay?? Naruto asked sheepishly, Jiraiya?s eye twitched. He didn?t like the sound of that, he liked living with out embarrassment.

?Why do I suddenly feel like there is impending doom?? he craned his head around to see behind something, with pink hair, green eyes, a red dress and cracking its knuckles. Sakura Haruno, Tsunade?s apprentice, and little to Naruto?s knowledge someone he was supposed to be on a date with tonight. ?Naruto!! You are supposed to be on a date with me right now?not with the girl who feeds you Ramen! Jiraiya was supposed to inform you of that!? Naruto was then sent to the ground with a punch to the top of the head.

?Ouch!!? Naruto screamed out, he then stood up and glared at Jiraiya who was laughing in enjoyment. ?YOU?RE SUPPOSED TO TELL ME STUFF LIKE THIS!!? before Naruto could hit Jiraiya over the head, he was dragged away by the strongest kunoichi in Konohagakure.

?There goes your fianc? Ayame, hope your ready to fight for his attention.? Jiraiya calmly said with the infamous smirk of Jiraiya on his face. Ayame just rolled her eyes, she didn?t need to fight for Naruto, she could get his attention with Ramen, she knew the secret recipe of the Ichiraku Ramen.


Back with Ino and the decorating committee?


Ino returned and was about to go Bridezilla on her reluctant decorating crew. Shikamaru, Chouji, and Kiba were cowering in fear of Ino the most brutal bride to be was becoming more hostile. ?Oh man where is Naruto when we need someone to take the heat off?? smack, Ino hit Shikamaru right over the head before he could complain anymore. 

?Anymore complaining and you will be charged with the task of fetching Naruto from forehead girl!? Ino quickly threatened the three men who quickly gulped and nodded franticly. That was an impossible task, and all who were charged with the task would be brutally beaten to a pulp. ?We?ll be good?? they quickly replied in unison in fear of Ino whom they dubbed the bride from hell.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 9, 2007)

Chapter 4 (Part 4)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Annnnnnd back with Naruto?


?Sakura-chan, was it really necessary to hit me over the head?? Naruto rubbed his head feeling a lump that was forming from the force of the punch. He didn?t quite know why Sakura suddenly showed an interest in him, but he wasn?t going to complain.

?To make a point, never be late to our dates from now on?or else I will put chakra behind the punches.? with that said the pink haired kunoichi then flicked Naruto?s forehead with a gentle smile. Naruto couldn?t help but smile at her before eating some of the food Sakura had brought for them to eat. Fried chicken, strawberries, tea, and she brought some ramen just for Naruto. ?I brought foods you would like, greasy, sweet, ramen, tea?and of course me.?

?Not hitting me?? it had been this fact about Sakura that cause Naruto to end up with Ino. Simply put Ino, didn?t try to knock his teeth down his throat for an honest mistake. It was easier to get results by yelling at him, and forcing him to go shopping with her.

?Yes, as long as you conduct yourself like an adult.? She calmly threatened, Naruto just nodded his head since he didn?t quite like the idea of being hit again. ?Okay then lets eat!?

Shortly after they had started eating, the impossible happened, Naruto was full! Never had this been recorded he always had room for more, but he ate most of the food by himself. But the unimportance of food had given them time to talk finally. A thing they hadn?t done since they were younger. Somehow in the three years they simply just grew apart, and Ino become more dominant in Naruto's life.

?Naruto?did you know Jiraiya-sama, and Tsunade-sama were married?? Sakura looked to Naruto who she was latched to. Naruto nodded softly, he had known for a while, he was told it was a secret. ?Yeah I know?dunno why they ended up divorced but I think it has to do with him being a pervert.? Naruto chimed in quietly, he then looked to Sakura quietly as he remembered exactly why he had a crush on her when he was younger. 

?You know?I always found your forehead to be one of your best defined features. It?s what makes you, you.? Naruto smiled softly and kissed her on the forehead. Sakura blushed in a way that her cheeks for the moment matched her hair, and then things started clicking. She realized back when they had just become a teen, it was really Naruto disguised as Sasuke saying those sweet things to her. This caused her to blush even more. 

?Naruto?why is it you ended up with Ino-pig? You just quit showing interest in me one day. Why?? Sakura asked calmly as she regained her composure. She never quite understood why her biggest fan just completely gave up on her.

?Too many mixed signals, and you always hit me, and Ino never did anything like that.? Naruto didn?t have any other reasons for why, other than the obvious he thought Ino was pretty, and he appreciated the kindness she had shown him after he returned from training with Jiraiya.

?Oh?I guess I learned a lot from Tsunade but still I was a bit stupid?I let you get away?? the pink haired Kunoichi looked down slightly. Sakura jumped slightly when she felt herself being pulled into a gentle embrace. Her face turned the most interesting shade of pink, much like the flower for which she is named. 

?You know, you have another chance Sakura-chan?? Naruto gave Sakura his most genuine smile, he just simply stared deep into her eyes. Sakura blushed again when her gaze met his, in that moment she began to understand how Hinata felt when she was around Naruto. 

Sakura nodded and rested her head on Naruto?s shoulder, she relaxed slowly and just nestled close to him. She smiled serenely, ?Thank you Naruto-kun...? she quietly said as she snuggled close. She had never thought she would of gotten a second chance with Naruto but thanks to this old law she had a chance to be with Naruto again. ?Naruto?if you become like Jiraiya I will have to hurt you?no divorce for you?you will suffer if you?re a pervert.? Sakura somehow managed to slip in one threat, one last threat.

?No problem there?you can trust me!? Naruto would sooner die than be like the Ero-Sennin, he had no shame whatsoever, Naruto could just see Jiraiya proudly proclaiming that he was a super pervert. Naruto smiled and stroked Sakura?s head softly as he held her close.  ?You don?t have to worry about me being like him.? he calmly reassured her with a genuine smile. And then as the sun slowly set in the horizon the two shared a soft, and tender kiss, enjoying a moment of true happiness.

As nature has it the most perfect moments are always ruined, just then a huge sunset backdrop appeared out of nowhere. And the two most embarrassing ninja in Konoha stood giving a good guy pose. Who else but Lee, and Gai, they always did this for no reason. Oddly enough, the third person there was Tenten, who was growling and clenching her fists. 

Smack, Crack! ?Can?t you two be serious for moment with out it turning into a drama!?? Tenten fumed for a moment. ?NOW STOP FOLLOWING ME! AND STOP THE SPEECHES ABOUT SPRINGTIME OF YOUTH ITS GETTING EMBARASSING YOU TWO!? Tenten huffed angrily before putting on a cheerful face.

Naruto and Sakura just stared at this scene, Naruto wasn?t so much shocked considering the recent events in his life that made no sense. So the sweet Tenten suddenly bashing her former team mate, and former sensei over the head wasn?t so shocking. 

?Naruto-kun!? Tenten quickly ran over standing at a distance her eyes sparkling lightly. Naruto of course became more nervous since he knew what was coming up. ?I would like for you to come over to my apartment tomorrow evening for dinner.? there it was, Naruto eyed Sakura cautiously afraid that another cat fight would erupt.

?Tenten?couldn?t you wait until my date with Naruto-kun was over?? numerous veins popped out of Sakura?s forehead. Naruto quickly nodded to answer Tenten?s question. And that?s when it happened the weapon mistress, and the chakra mistress began to argue.

?I don?t see any reason why I can?t! You don?t own Naruto!? Tenten hastily replied, and Naruto?s eye twitched.

?Naruto! You are now my eternal rival! I am jealous of your luck with women! I too hope to have as much youthfulness as you!? before Lee could continue he was struck across the head by the two arguing women.

?SHUT UP LEE!!? the two women shouted out as they momentarily stopped their arguing. Naruto was being pulled back and fourth between the two like he were a rag doll. Naruto envied the unconscious Lee at this moment, because he knew this argument would continue into the wee hours of the next morning.

?Another day?another insane situation?dad?did you go through this too?? Naruto managed to mutter as the two kunoichi continued to jerk him back and fourth. 

Authors Note: Yep?Naruto has an interesting life. But what?s more he is going to go insane more than likely. Will he learn to use Kage Bunshin to effectively give him enough freedom with these crazy *receives glares* I mean unique and trying women. 

I didn?t really like the way this chapter looked when I wrote it so I may have to rewrite this one seriously. I never quite got the feel for Anko as you can tell, and Ayame is a blank slate essentially since we just know she?s nice. I hope to make this chapter better in time.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 9, 2007)

This is pretty good.  You shown another side of Anko.  You did it really well.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks. I just figured once Orochimaru was gone Anko would show a sweeter side. So you think I should go ahead and up it to fanfiction.net?


----------



## aznlilboisog (Feb 9, 2007)

A+ xD good chapter really long tooz  yea that side of anko well is kinda wierd hmm i wonder when they get marreid anko will be a freaky whip chick again o.o "cant wait" lolz


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 9, 2007)

Im particularly proud of Ino as Bridezilla. I could see the spoiled princess of Konoha acting that way.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 9, 2007)

I need to finish the first chapter of my other NaruHarem...its slightly more serious.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 9, 2007)

Awesome chapter, believe it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks. Now the question aside from a date with Tenten this chapter, and meeting Yugito. Should I skip ahead to the wedding?


----------



## aznlilboisog (Feb 9, 2007)

mm sure! i wouldnt mind seeing ino's wedding u should have some1 crash it and ask naruto on a date thattl be funny n whats ur other harem?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 10, 2007)

Its gonna be sorta twisting, it starts with Orochimaru taking Naruto to Oto where he is raised to be quite the talented Ninja but somehow he retains his carefree attitude. It starts as NaruTayu. Just cause I like Naruto with those bossy women! And I plan for Naruto to be convinced by Jiraiya that orochimaru isnt to be trusted. And plot twists abound.

I have a few other harem ideas, one where Naruto leaves the leaf. Another where Itachi didnt go all evil and trained Naruto to be better than Sasuke. So many ideas so little time I wish I had the skill for Kage Bunshin!


----------



## aznlilboisog (Feb 10, 2007)

o.o i see lol thats funny say questionn whos oto? im not that good with abbreviatons xD (it took me 10 mins to figure out what NaruHina was) xD it was confusing xD


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 10, 2007)

Otogakure/Village Hidden in the Sound


----------



## aznlilboisog (Feb 10, 2007)

ahh i see man im so tireds  im just browsing through naruto fanfiction im on page 6 so far! wee (im reading every fanfiction from page1- whatever xD wee fun stuff i know xD Click meh top spoiler its funnyy xD


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 10, 2007)

Heh interesting. One thing about my new fanfiction project, it has... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Female Haku


 ...and we have seen how taboo it is with some people.


----------



## aznlilboisog (Feb 10, 2007)

taboo nothing hmph female haku is the only thing i belive in in my mind there is no such thing as a male haku hmph i refuse it to be any other way its eiethere femhaku or no haku at all "laughs insanely" xD


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 10, 2007)

Every Harem needs a female Haku. 

The Other Girls: WHAT DO YOU MEAN SHES PRETTIER THAN ME!?*hits Naruto over the head*


----------



## aznlilboisog (Feb 10, 2007)

"nods head" lol hes like the prettiest chick in the bloody anime and ur telling me shes a guy jeez thats like wrong... -_-


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 10, 2007)

Naruto's escape ploy.

Naruto: No no no...Ino your the hot chick pretty, Sakura is first love pretty, Hinata is shy girl pretty,*five minute later* Ayame is girl next door pretty, and Haku-chan is cute friend pretty.


----------



## Katonshadow (Feb 10, 2007)

good update, keep up the good work and update soon ^^


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 10, 2007)

loving the ff lol naruto the lil playa whens the next update


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 10, 2007)

Depends truly on how fast I can get it wrote. I wanna finish the first chapter of my other fic.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 10, 2007)

Good update  cant wait for next one!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 10, 2007)

I will start the next chapter after I finish the first chapter of my other fanfic project!


----------



## Capacity (Feb 10, 2007)

take your time the longer u work on it the better it will be i like it so far


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks. I just started to write fanfics cause I have trouble writing my novel. Which I posted on deviant art. I have ideas for the next chapter.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 10, 2007)

What is your new fic called and what is it about?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 10, 2007)

Its about Naruto being raised in Otogakure, he is one of Orochimaru's best but he realizes that he is nothing but a tool to Oro and begins lose faith in the snake. Its gonna interesting, it starts with Naruto x Tayuya, and Naruto x Kin.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 10, 2007)

Sounds interesting and are you going to bring him back to Jiraiya?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 10, 2007)

Yep. Naruto decides to stand on his own during the chunin exams...of course true relationships wont occur til post time skip!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 10, 2007)

Sounds like you are going to have another harem(not that they are bad, i love them)  Are they your specitialy?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 10, 2007)

They seem to be. This is my first fic...since my shameful gundam wing fanfic, and that was some time ago.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 11, 2007)

Okay I finished the new fic. So I will begin working on the next chapter of IIE


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 11, 2007)

juzt read the sound naruto ver ygood !! wens the next chapter


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 11, 2007)

Two good fics, one author. I am getting spoiled.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 11, 2007)

I just read it and I LOVE IT!!! _*goes to read it again*_


----------



## Katonshadow (Feb 11, 2007)

i read it, it kicks ass, like this fic does.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks. I opted to go with Ino taking Naruto's place on team 7, as you can tell next chapter the three way battle on the bridge, Sound Vs. Leaf Vs Mist


----------



## Katonshadow (Feb 11, 2007)

the sound should own em both with ease...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 11, 2007)

Of course since two of them are Elite Genin.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 11, 2007)

You will be pleased to know I once again have a good flow to the next chapter of Icha Icha engagements!


----------



## Omega (Feb 11, 2007)

Thats awsome news......by the way have you thought of how naruto feels right now because  I have and God it would be awkward having 2 marriges AND all of these women asking to go on dates with you.....*pffft* haaahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes, but its going to pay off for the humor!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 11, 2007)

JarethDallis said:


> You will be pleased to know I once again have a good flow to the next chapter of Icha Icha engagements!


 
So am I. Its gonna to be longer then the other chapters.

I can't wait to see what you have planned.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 11, 2007)

So on the subject of my other fic. Do you guys like his outfit?


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 11, 2007)

Its good,  I personally don't really care what they are wearing.  As long as they are wearing something(except during sex), its fine by me.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 11, 2007)

Naruto: TAYUYA STOP HITTING ME!
Tayuya: I WILL HIT YOU UNTIL ITS CLEAR YOUR MINE!!
Naruto: ~_~;; why me?


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 11, 2007)

^__^ LOL, that is funny.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 11, 2007)

Tayuya comes across as the type who only hurts those she cares about.


----------



## Katonshadow (Feb 12, 2007)

indeed she does...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 12, 2007)

I almost have new chapter for my Sounds of a new Destiny fic but Im got writin block!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 12, 2007)

What do you need inspriation from said fic?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 12, 2007)

okay so Naruto get the five element seal cause Oro just considers them all pawns. Now Im tryin to figure if I should show Naruto recovering and then proceed to the preliminaries where I hope to write at least two of the fights.


----------



## K' (Feb 12, 2007)

I like this. . continue.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 12, 2007)

If you put Naruto's match last, you can put him in.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 12, 2007)

But who should he fight? Cause once the prelims end thats when the plot really begins to unfold. And Naruto returns to the leaf, but I dont plan on putting him in a jump suit.


----------



## HudanTatshi (Feb 12, 2007)

have him in a body suit like a mini kakashi like in Spec's fic when Naruto is adopted by kakashi......that was the best ff i read and spec is a member on the forum so if u got any quetions on what Naruto should look like with out a jumpsuit ask him he has his own topic so check that out


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 12, 2007)

I kinda like the robes personally but thats cause I read a lot of chinese literature and its the basis for a lot of my writing especially my original story.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 12, 2007)

Almost done...almost....


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 13, 2007)

okay finally got sounds of a new destiny updated. Not completely happy with it. but for now. its updated...I will try and finish icha icha's update in a few days.


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 13, 2007)

whens the next udate for both!?!?!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 13, 2007)

Icha Icha should be finished today or tomorrow if I get a good flow...and Sounds I have to figure out where I want to go...cause I need to set the ground for Naruto's training. It should turn out to be a great story. Icha Icha may have an all Ayame chapter


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 13, 2007)

I really liked one review I got on my new fic.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 13, 2007)

Who was it from?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 13, 2007)

S-Wanderer999 they seemeded to like my portrayal of Naruto being smarter, and more talanted.

Im already considering having Ino and Sakura start stalking Naruto in this chapter.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 13, 2007)

Good, they are going to be in the harem, correct?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 13, 2007)

You got it! Its what contributes to Sasuke going to Orochimaru, he becomes jealous that this Sound Ninja(Naruto) becomes a leaf ninja and proves to be much better than he is. Then when his fangirls start stalking Naruto he becomes really jealous!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 13, 2007)

I really hope that you include Anko in it.  Not sure about Kurenai though.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 13, 2007)

Im gonna try and stick to the younger girls this fic...maybe toss in a little Hana, and Hanabi for the harem thats beauty of the fanfic writing you can mess with ages!


----------



## Katonshadow (Feb 13, 2007)

yeah, put Hana in the harem.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 13, 2007)

Hana Inuzuka. Proving that even an Inuzuka woman can be sexy!


----------



## Katonshadow (Feb 13, 2007)

I know you meant Hana Inuzuka, in my opinion Hanabi's a bit too stuck up dfor Naruto but hey, it's your call of whether or not to put her in the harem.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 13, 2007)

For now I need to just work at the current story since I dont plan on relationships to occur just yet. Just maybe Naruto and Tayuya before the time skip.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 13, 2007)

Speaking of Tayuya, are you going to save her in your other fic?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 13, 2007)

Of course...she is Naruto's closest friend in the story...so Naruto will convince her that Oro isnt trustable and she will come with Naruto to the leaf.


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 13, 2007)

Exciting *jumps up and down*.

Remind me to review again when you update on ff (I think I've done that once.)


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 13, 2007)

I should finish chapter 5 of icha icha but sounds is just so much fun to write.


----------



## Omega (Feb 13, 2007)

Can't wait


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 13, 2007)

I probably should create a topic for all my fanfics.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah, you probably should.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 13, 2007)

Especially since Fanfiction.net is experiencing heavy traffic. For the most part, Im really surprised people like my fanfics. Cause personally I dont think its really good, but as an artist I hate to see my own work.


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 13, 2007)

Haha, I'd hardly call myself an artist, but I know what you mean. I hate re-reading my stuff (except for divine intervention, but only the funny parts). I must admit that I hate not getting reviews even more though....


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 13, 2007)

I put the first two chapters of Icha Icha on Deviant Art. But it hasnt been noticed.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 13, 2007)

I just finished my lastest chapter of Gift of the Gods and just when i was going to put it up, i couldn't because of FF being down.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 13, 2007)

I know I had to send a few frineds the word document for my sounds fic so they could read it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 13, 2007)

My next fanfiction project!! Naruto returns Sasuke to the leaf, things return to the same hell hole it was before the bastard left, the council then exiles Naruto and blames him for Sasuke's betrayal. So Naruto goes on a journey but finds he isnt alone.


----------



## bumike99 (Feb 13, 2007)

It's really good so far keep it up


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 13, 2007)

It will good when their is tension in my fanfic. Tayuya prolly wont be keen on sharing Naruto.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 13, 2007)

I would advise to take it slow, do at least 2 fics at a time.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 13, 2007)

Im gonna wait til I get one fic nearly done before I start that project. Thats gonna be an epic level fic.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 13, 2007)

I find the best way to write a fanfic is to write until you have at least 8 pages.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 14, 2007)

Ive opted to put one original character in Sounds of a new Destiny


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah, i agree.

When i write Invasion of the Flood, i write to about 9 pages.  My newest one would be about 6 pages.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 14, 2007)

Well Sounds will have an update today its really fun and easy to write it.


----------



## Swehaan (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 14, 2007)

here you go everyone. I may have slightly over powered Naruto but a wolf summon would be kick ass.


----------



## Katonshadow (Feb 14, 2007)

do you have any intentions of updating _this _fic?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes I just need to finish the chapter. Its just its hard to be funny all the time.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 15, 2007)

This fic has been updated, and I will post it here tomorrow. Not exactly to my standards but I got the point I needed I think. If your too impatient its on fanfiction.net I stayued up til 3 AM finishing it so please enjoy. Now Im gonna go sleep til the crack of noon.


----------



## Katonshadow (Feb 15, 2007)

lol, I always sleep til noon, I'm just lazy like that.... and I will go on ff.net thanks


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 15, 2007)

Just read it.  It was really funny.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 15, 2007)

I think I may do some smaller chapters just so I can give the girls some depth or just focus on one or two girls tops. One review says the girls come across as a little flat.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 22, 2007)

I will try and get this updated by next week. It's getting harder to write this fic. I find my inspiration being for the other fic more.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 22, 2007)

Do the best you can.  If you need help, don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 22, 2007)

It just seems easier to write the other fanfic because Naruto as a smarter ninja seems to be plausible.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 22, 2007)

Check out the fic called "Hells Radience" on the forum.


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 22, 2007)

when will be the next update

and when will u be starting the other ff it sounds interesting

wheres the hells radience ff???


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Feb 22, 2007)

Link removed



btw, i updated my Flood fic.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 22, 2007)

It'll be done when its done.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 1, 2007)

I need to finish the update today.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 2, 2007)

Okay Icha Icha is updated


----------



## alexwill22 (Mar 2, 2007)

ummm.... where is the update?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 2, 2007)

its on fanfiction.net I cant post it here cause there is something lemony in it.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Mar 2, 2007)

Just post the 1st chapter and we will find it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice chapter.  Can't wait for the update.  By the way, can i borrow some parts from this fic?  Specifically the polygamy parts?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 2, 2007)

Sure why not. For some reason FF.net isnt sending me the review alerts to my email.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Mar 2, 2007)

I saw them and you have a whole page for ch. 6.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Mar 2, 2007)

Did you read my newest fic called "Intervention of the Death Gods"


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 2, 2007)

I read it, its quite good. I know I have reviews but for some reason they arent being sent to my email.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 2, 2007)

Ive had this idea for a new fanfic. A NaruIno pairing where Naruto is adopted by Asuma Sarutobi.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm starting to like NaruIno.  I'll read it.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 2, 2007)

JarethDallis said:


> Ive had this idea for a new fanfic. A NaruIno pairing where Naruto is adopted by Asuma Sarutobi.



Awsome! id totaly read that! and as Gaara here i also am getting in to NaruIno


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Mar 2, 2007)

That reminds me.

Read this


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 2, 2007)

In the new chapter of Sounds, Tsunade is gonna use her authoritah to replace the council of elders. Lets just say she doesnt like the thought of her grandson falling into Orochimaru's hands.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ah yes, you hinted at the fact that you were going to make Tsunade Naruto's granny.  I always wanted to see those old windbags asses get handed to them.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 2, 2007)

you people and your Naruto aiding! dont you know more conflict is better (this is from the guy who saved Naruto from almost all pain after he turned 6 lol...)


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 2, 2007)

GAARA!!!! you perv!!!! Im going to put that in my fic with you and Sakura!!! (Gaara raises his sand and shoots it at Sakura "You need more punishment for hurting Naruto!" "OWW!" Sakura whined as the hand of sand slapped her raw red ass.)


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 2, 2007)

But its fun. Naruto is much cooler than the whiny nihilist Uchiha.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 2, 2007)

That is so true, believe it.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Mar 2, 2007)

I didn't write that fic.  It was really funny though.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 2, 2007)

you read it! and you suggested it to young kids...! oh well... but i am punishing you by putting it into the fan fic! HA!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 2, 2007)

I think there might be something wonky with Fanfiction.net's alert system cause Im not getting my alerts on my msn email. I like getting the reviews in my email.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ditto, maybe cause you got so many.  Look in your spam folder.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 2, 2007)

I just started a fanfiction.net acount... three days ago...

maybe i will post my good story.. (not the porn!)


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 2, 2007)

Nothing in the spam folder


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Mar 2, 2007)

Contact the people at FF.net cause i have no idea other then looking at your settings.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 2, 2007)

I think I will and I just updated sounds. You will like the changes I believe. Naruto shall not be getting preferential treatment due to the fact that Tsunade wants him to work, she isnt gonna let her grandson be treated like a precious little Uchiha.


----------



## Fuse (Mar 3, 2007)

IIE is the best. I can give you some ideas. I know writers block is a bitch.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 3, 2007)

For the most part right now I hate that damn problem with fanfiction.net and its review alerts cause I have it set to email them to me. And I cant ask them if something is wrong with it since there is no way to contact them.


----------



## Fuse (Mar 3, 2007)

Well then screw fanfic.com and just post the story here. Your getting a bunch of reviews here and it really is a great fic.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 3, 2007)

True. I think there is something wrong with their server or somethin cause you cant search for fics either.


----------



## Fuse (Mar 3, 2007)

Exactly so get working on IIE and put it on THIS SITE.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 3, 2007)

I will after I get a good start on the new chapter of sounds. Gaara fear not Sakura is gonna be in the Harem. I was a NaruSaku fan before I was a NaruIno fan.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Mar 3, 2007)

Good _*puts away katana*._  I'm glad to here that.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 3, 2007)

I would never count her out. Shes got a cute forehead!


----------



## Fuse (Mar 3, 2007)

Can I just make one suggestion. Concentrate on one fic at a time in other words FINSH THIS STORY FIRST.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 3, 2007)

I cant focus on one fic at a time because Ive always been that way. Im creative.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 11, 2007)

Okay I updated this fic. Its 4 AM so you guys better love me for staying up late to get it updated as best as I could.


----------



## Fuse (Mar 11, 2007)

Awesome. Wait if Tayuya is pregnant then that means... Oh boy. Naruto is in for the worst 9 months of his life.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 11, 2007)

Of course. But its not as the thought of Sakura pregnant she could throw him through a wall!


----------



## Fuse (Mar 11, 2007)

OW. That would hurt. But I doubt she wold do that unless he said something wrong. So that would happen what? 10-15 times?


----------



## Omega (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow... Naruto is in soooo much trouble ...He might as well got to a forien language because he'll have to say screwed in 7 different languages. But you cant help but feel jelous...who wouldnt he's a PLAYA!!!


----------



## natwel (Mar 11, 2007)

I like these, but I don't like naruto and sakura being characters, kakashi wouldn't like the image of naruto having sex. I'll paste these in word and change the name.


----------

